

Wonderful Javascript Talks? - zindlerb

I am learning javascript, and would be interested what javascript talks the community thinks are interesting?
======
tangue
_Classics_

John Resig : The Dom is a mess
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgI52y27O_I](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgI52y27O_I)

Javascript, The Good Parts
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVTIJBZook](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVTIJBZook)

Speed up your Javascript
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHtdZgou0qU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHtdZgou0qU)

Brendan Eich : Fluent 2013: Brendan Eich, "JavaScript at 18: Legal to Gamble"
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrf9ONmtXbM&list=PLbzmrLqsBB4...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrf9ONmtXbM&list=PLbzmrLqsBB417NDHOr-
Mmtyd0OjDEMYMa)

Paul Irish : 10 things I learned from the Jquery source
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_qE1iAmjFg&list=PLnKbkxvOAna...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_qE1iAmjFg&list=PLnKbkxvOAnafLlUh_4cDb9JIgUuUzv6Nc)

 _Less known but very interesting_

Building High-Performing JavaScript for Modern Engines
[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2012/4-000](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2012/4-000)

